# HVAC Basics books/materials



## Gabriel.Gecan (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm new to the HVAC world and currently working to learn the basics/fundamentals for my job. I am an account manager dealing with the day to day operations of managing large HVAC accounts. There is no need for in depth knowlege, however I don't like to be the most ignorant person in the room when it comes to my profession. Can anyone suggest some books/reading materials of any sort that will help me get up to speed on the basics/fundamentals of HVAC?

I appreciate any/all help.

Thanks everyone.

[email protected]


----------



## SAMCRO (Aug 7, 2011)

How about this...http://www.johnstonesupply.com/storefront/testing-tools-training/training/books/repair-guides-air-conditioners-and-gas-heating/prodG32-662.html
and this...http://www.johnstonesupply.com/storefront/testing-tools-training/training/books/repair-guides-air-conditioners-and-gas-heating/prodG32-662.html
easy quick read but accurate and easy to understand....and should subscribe to this....http://hvacnews.com/
and you should have a copy of modern refrigeration and air conditioning.


----------



## Gabriel.Gecan (Aug 2, 2011)

*Thanks SAMCRO*

I appreciate the point in the right direction brother.

Gabe G


----------



## haleymcadams1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Well there are available blogs and other resources online that you can check out just by searching in Google. But if you really want to go indepth and be certified, you might want to take a HVAC course. There are available online courses if you're really busy.


----------



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

The online world and books can be your good reference fro your HVAC learning and tutorial. Also website contains important HVAC details are good reference too.

http://www.westcan4u.com
:thumbsup:


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

Learning is a process that individual give an interest to dwell people in achieving more knowledge that can give a perfect views to get those things more understandable.


----------



## Gus Vassilopoulos (Jan 12, 2021)

Gabriel.Gecan said:


> I'm new to the HVAC world and currently working to learn the basics/fundamentals for my job. I am an account manager dealing with the day to day operations of managing large HVAC accounts. There is no need for in depth knowlege, however I don't like to be the most ignorant person in the room when it comes to my profession. Can anyone suggest some books/reading materials of any sort that will help me get up to speed on the basics/fundamentals of HVAC?
> 
> I appreciate any/all help.
> 
> ...


Hello Gabriel, If you ever want to learn about install guarantees and how they affect consumer sentiment and quality signaling let me know. I work in the HVAC extended warranty industry. I have several insights on cost, reimbursements, effects on sales, coverage options, etc.


----------

